# Transmission (any version) - cannot shift out of Park



## rick100 (May 28, 2007)

*Unable to shift out of PARK ('05 Phaeton V8)*

Got in the car today, started the car as usual and was unable to shift out of PARK. Foot is pressing the brake, but the Park-Lock did not disengage allowing me to shift to out of P.
Manual says dead battery would cause this, but everything works inside. I could find no override to switch out of P.
Is this gonna be an issue that requires a tow to a dealer?
Thanks for any replies with suggestions.
EDIT: Another note- next to the P (and the N), there is a picture of a foot on a pedal. This will be illuminated when you are not on the brake. When I step on the brake, this light changes state. Unfortunately, it still doesn't allow me to take it out of park.

_Modified by rick100 at 5:59 PM 5-28-2007_


_Modified by rick100 at 7:49 PM 5-28-2007_


----------



## Eichler (Jul 15, 2005)

*Re: Unable to shift out of PARK (rick100)*

My guess is your shift lock solenoid is not operating for whatever reason. It is possible to take the shifter cover off and manually press the solenoid in to get it out of park. However I would recommend getting it towed to the dealer, as this can be kind of tricky. I don't really know how to describe the procedure in detail but maybe someone else on here can. I've had to do this numerous times due to a faulty solenoid.


----------



## Jack Orr (Mar 15, 2000)

*Re: Unable to shift out of PARK (Eichler)*

Brandon, I wondered where you went after Park Cities. I guess your commute is a lot less now. Good luck.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Unable to shift out of PARK (Eichler)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Eichler* »_My guess is your shift lock solenoid is not operating for whatever reason...

I agree with Brandon's hypothesis - the shift lock solenoid is not physically moving out of the way to allow the transmission lever to be moved aft. The most common cause of failure of this part is sticky drinks (sodas, coffee, stuff like that) being spilled on top of the black plastic shroud that goes around the shaft of the shift lever selector.
It is not difficult to get access to the solenoid to inspect, clean, or repair it, but it is a time-consuming and fussy job. Full instructions for getting access to it, along with a whole bunch of pictures, can be found at this post: Retrofitting Keyless Start to a North American Phaeton, beginning at *step 7 *and continuing through to *step 13*.
Volkswagen actually issued a Technical Solution in the ROW market that provided an excellent description of how to remove and replace a shift lever solenoid on a Phaeton. This was due to a configuration problem with some of the solenoids on model year 2003 Phaetons. MY 2003 cars were never imported to North America, for that reason, this TB was never issued here, but I have attached the portion of it that provides the removal and replacement instructions to the bottom of this post because it is an excellent guidance document. You might want to print it and give it to your VW service manager when you take the car in - chances are, this will save the staff a lot of head-scratching. They can disregard the comments about checking for the presence of a washer on the end of the solenoid (the problem that the MY 2003 cars had).
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Unable to shift out of PARK (PanEuropean)*

Below is a photo showing the solenoid.
Please read the information on the second page of the "Installing a Start Button" post - where the huge warning and caution is given about not busting the sliding plate for the Tiptronic mechanism when re-installing the shift lever grip. Here is a direct link to it: click here. Busting the sliding plate for the Tiptronic mechanism is a common mistake when refitting the shift lever grip, and it is annoying and frustrating for both the technician and the owner.
Michael


----------



## Kenzdriving (Dec 4, 2007)

*My Phaeton didn't want to leave "Park" this cold morning*

Here's the scenario: Phaeton sits outside, get covered in 5" of snow Monday, high around 30 (all temps in Fahrenheit.) On Tuesday, I drive the car about 30 miles, mostly highway, get coolant and oil up to normal operating temperatures. High that day was about 28. The roads I drove on were mostly dry, with little splash from melting snow, but this amount was greater than zero.
Today, I start the car at 8:30 AM, temp about 28 (overnight low in the teens.) The gear selector offers physical resistance as I attempt to shift into reverse. I stop, try again, stop, try again. With a slow but firm hand, I am able to get the car into reverse. I try neutral, again resistance, but not as bad, and car does go into neutral. I try drive, no go. So I back the car out of the drive knowing that, if I can get it to the street, that frees up my trusty Eos.
I back out into the street and try one more time. Finally, again using a slow but firm pressure, the selector moves to drive. The car drives off fine, no problem with transmission shifting. After I get to my destination, I try all transmission selector positions, and the selector moves freely between all of them.
My only conjecture is frozen water affecting the mechanical linkage between the gear selector and wherever the selector sends a signal to be passed to the tranny. Does anyone have other thoughts, and has anyone ever encountered this before?


----------



## mhoepfin (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: My Phaeton didn't want to leave "Park" this cold morning (Kenzdriving)*

That is strange...
I sometimes have to wait a few seconds after stepping on the brake for the button on the gear selector to be pushed in, but never resistance moving out of park into another gear.


----------



## HunterST (Dec 11, 2008)

*Re: My Phaeton didn't want to leave "Park" this cold morning (Kenzdriving)*

Any recent coffee or soda spills? 
Mine was thoroughly gunked up when I acquired it back in November, to the point that I cound't get it into tiptronic mode - took a lot of work to get it cleaned out.


----------



## bucketman (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: My Phaeton didn't want to leave "Park" this cold morning (HunterST)*

I had a similar experience two days ago, during a snowstorm. If I recall correctly, I had trouble putting the car into park, and moving it out of park, as I negotiated a snowy parking lot. I had to use some force to move it. Later in the day it was fine.
Perhaps the inclement weather had something to do with it.


----------



## derrickonline (Feb 9, 2008)

*Re: My Phaeton didn't want to leave "Park" this cold morning (Kenzdriving)*

Kenz:
Yes it sure is cold here in MD isn't it. I'm going to Vegas this weekend and of course when I go to Vegas it gets colder there but warmer here. Go figure.
I haven't had the problem you speak of, but I would think like the other poster said it might be related to spills or gunk build up. Or maybe your foot was firmly planted on the brake to "unlock" the gear.


----------



## CLMims (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: My Phaeton didn't want to leave "Park" this cold morning (derrickonline)*

My experience with the shifter sticking:
Similar to what you are describing, it would not want to come out of park easily (while foot applied to brake); I had to push the button in, pull the lever toward me, then it would unlock.
I would get this checked out, as for me it eventually led to the starter switch not working - somehow the shifter wasn't "telling" the starter switch it was in Park and the engine would not start; I thought the battery was dead and tried to get a jump start, which (ironically) bypasses this and goes right to the starter. Long story short: the shifter was replaced under Platinum warranty (would have been $2400!)


----------



## remrem (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: My Phaeton didn't want to leave "Park" this cold morning (Kenzdriving)*

The obvious solution is that you guys need to move to Florida


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: My Phaeton didn't want to leave "Park" this cold morning (Kenzdriving)*

Hello Folks:
I have appended this more recent discussion onto the end of an earlier post about the same subject.
Michael


----------



## Kenzdriving (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: My Phaeton didn't want to leave "Park" this cold morning (PanEuropean)*

I think what I encountered (described several posts above) is different from the problem discussed in the original thread. First, no sticky liquids in my car (I don't allow liquids in it period. I'm a real killjoy that way.) Second, I can understand the whole transmission interlock issue, but I didn't just have a problem getting the car out of park. Once the car was in reverse, I then also had difficulty moving the selector to both neutral, and especially, drive. I agree with the advice above to have my shop look at this.


----------



## Solipsism12 (Feb 18, 2008)

My car sat through the worst of the DC metro weather while I ended up driving my 4WD pickup M/Tu/W (ground clearance benefits plus a bit of Phaeton self-preservation) but when I took the Phaeton yesterday a.m., the shift lever was stiff moving out of park into drive - no problems after the initial starting off though.


----------



## Rowayton (May 29, 2004)

*Re: (Solipsism12)*

Just remember that if you don't unlock the solenoid yourself and opt to get your car towed or flat-bedded to your dealer the tow truck operator must be informed that when a Phaeton is in park all four wheels are locked. You need wheel dollies at all four corners to move it. Most retrieval companies only have dollies for either end of a car not both ends. Don't let them drag you car onto the flatbed







.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (Rowayton)*

More info here: How to (and how NOT to) tow a Phaeton
Michael


----------



## v1mbrt (Dec 25, 2007)

Did have the same problem.
The solenoid is getting very hot during normal operation. As such, the connectors to the solenoid start to get an oxide surface. Because things also move a little bit due to the expansion, the contact surfaces inside the connector also get an oxide surface. As such bad contact. Given the heat from the solenoid, there is a relatively high current, so a little contact resistance is enough to let the solenoid fail.
Initially, wiggling around with the shifter level might solve the problem temporary. Later on, the problem will become more persisting.
I've been driving around a few weeks with the cover removed. Every time it turned out, the moment I touched the left connector with a finger, the problem was over and I could drive away.
Final solution was to solder both connectors.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (v1mbrt)*

Hi Martin:
There was a technical bulletin published for ROW (Rest of World, meaning, outside of North America) Phaetons that identified a problem with the shift lock solenoid on early production vehicles. It sounds like the same problem you are describing. This did not affect NAR (North American Region) vehicles because the problem was corrected before production of NAR vehicles began.
The TB in question was "Campaign 97J9", dated 03.02.05, item 15. I have appended an extract of that campaign to this post. You might want to check your service records to see if the rest of the campaign was carried out on your vehicle.
Michael


----------



## Jxander (Aug 5, 2008)

*First VAGCOM scan*

Well I bit the bullet awhile back and bought the Ross-Tech Vagcom. Since I have the Phaeton and a Touareg, I felt it would be a good investment. 
I had never done a scan on either car since I didn't really have any problems until about a week ago. The problem was that quite frequently I couldn't remove my key from the ignition as the the car was not going into Park(as indicated on the screen in instrument cluster). I was always able to get the key out but I did have to jiggle rather harshly the shift lever. I am under CPO so I thought why should I diagnose and possibly try repairing the problem. So while getting new tires installed, I asked them to check it out. When I picked up the car the service advisor said they could not duplicate the problem and told me to bring it back if it persists. I really didn't like that answer so out comes my VAGCOM and I ran my first scan. It worked great and I am duly impressed. Well I believe I am receiving a fault code that is indicating just the problem I am experiencing with Park/key removal. If so, the dealer certainly didn't do a scan in response to my problem. I'm pasting the scan below and am curious what others think.
Partial VAGCOM Log - 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 05: Acc/Start Auth. Labels: 3D0-909-13x-05.lbl
Part No SW: 3D0 909 135 K HW: 5WK 470 25
Component: Kessy 6400 
Coding: 0006376
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
Part No: XXXXXXXXXXX 
Component: ELV XXXX
1 Fault Found:
00165 - Switch for Transmission Position P/N 
007 - Short to Ground - Intermittent
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I do have a few other fault codes but I may leave those for another time and not confuse this issue.


----------



## Motorista (Oct 28, 2005)

*Re: First VAGCOM scan (Jxander)*

Jim,
Funny coincidence: I just ran a scan on mine and come up with a similar error code:
Address 05: Acc/Start Auth. Labels: 3D0-909-13x-05.lbl
Part No SW: 3D0 909 135 R HW: 5WK 470 26
Component: Kessy 6610 
Revision: 66105312 Serial number: VWZ3Z0E7300196
Coding: 0137452
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
Part No: XXXXXXXXXXX 
Component: ELV XXXX
1 Fault Found:
00165 - Switch for Transmission Position P/N 
007 - Short to Ground - Intermittent
However, in my case I have never experienced any difficulty pulling the key out, so I'm not sure how to interpret this fault. It may simply be one of those intermittent gremlins that sometimes happen, or an early sign of something going bad. I'll check with my Pahteon tec, Larry, next week and report any findings here.
Stefano


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: First VAGCOM scan (Jxander)*

Folks, remember that if a fault has the word 'intermittent' appended to it, that means that the fault existed at some time in the past, but was not present at the time the scan was done.
The cause could have been something as simple as hitting a pothole or speed bump.
Intermittent faults are only of interest if you are already aware of a problem in a system (due to symptoms that are present) and you are chasing after the cause of that problem. Otherwise, they can be safely disregarded.
Michael


----------



## Jxander (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: First VAGCOM scan (PanEuropean)*

Michael:
My fault code would not have been present at the time of the scan as it was "cleanly" in Park and the vehicle knew it. However, I do have intermittent symptons that I believe are consistent with the intermittent code. On the other hand, it looks like Stefano has the same fault code but no symptons - at least yet. I assume Stefano has never experienced an error message on his instrument cluster display, but I have. I stop put the car in Park , try removing the key, which I can't, look at the display and see a message like, "put car in Park and then remove key". However, the shift lever is already in Park and has to be jiggled to "solve the problem." The jiggling of the shift lever has always solved the problem, but it is not a simple touch or two that does it. My big concern is to stop somewhere on a trip and find I can't remove my key. Can you imagine leaving your key in the ignition of your Phaeton overnight at a motel? I know I couldn't sleep. 
I'll return to the dealer on Monday and see if they can resolve the issue and post my experience. I guess I'll find out what my CPO warranty is worth.


----------



## Itzmann (Jan 16, 2006)

*Re: First VAGCOM scan (Jxander)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jxander* »_When I picked up the car the service advisor said they could not duplicate the problem and told me to bring it back if it persists

I got that runaround a number of times wrt the check engine light during my first couple of years of ownership. They could never replicate the problem!
I finally solved it by just driving directly to the dealer anytime it happened. Fortunately just a mile or so away from my job. They eliminated all other possibilities and ended up dropping the transmission and replacing the torque converter. Been fine ever since. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CLMims (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: First VAGCOM scan (Jxander)*

Hi Jim,
This sounds hauntingly familiar with the issue I had - hard to shift out of park at first, then eventually the car would not start with the key (it would jump start, ironically!) I had the Platinum extended warranty, which covered the replacement of the shifter to the tune of $2400; apparently when the shifter doesn't "talk" to the ignition switch, the car won't even start... 
Last scan before repair:
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 05: Acc/Start Auth. Labels: 3D0-909-13x-05.LBL
Part No SW: 3D0 909 135 M HW: 5WK 470 26
Component: Kessy 6400
Coding: 0137452
Shop #: WSC 01065
Part No: XXXXXXXXXXX 
Component: ELV XXXX
1 Fault Found:
00165 - Switch for Transmission Position P/N 
007 - Short to Ground - Intermittent
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------



_Modified by CLMims at 8:42 PM 6-28-2009_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: First VAGCOM scan (Jxander)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jxander* »_I stop put the car in Park , try removing the key, which I can't, look at the display and see a message like, "put car in Park and then remove key". However, the shift lever is already in Park and has to be jiggled to "solve the problem." The jiggling of the shift lever has always solved the problem, but it is not a simple touch or two that does it.

Here is an explanation of what is causing your problem:
Transmission (any version) - cannot shift out of Park 
_(disregard this link - it will just take you to the top of this page - I appended this newer discussion onto the end of the earlier discussion of the same subject. Michael)_

In your case, the problem is not with the shift lock solenoid itself, it is with the sliding plate on the Tiptronic assembly that indicates to the car what position the shift lever is in. There is more information about this sliding plate assembly at this post: Retrofitting Keyless Start to a North American Phaeton.
Michael


_Modified by PanEuropean at 1:02 AM 7-8-2009_


----------



## Jxander (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: First VAGCOM scan (PanEuropean)*

Michael:
Thanks for the info and the links and I think you are right on as usual. I read the Keyless Start thread recently but I reread the link about the shift lever stuck in Park. Note, mine has never gotten stuck in Park but mine won't go into Park, but I think the solutions are related. In recent years BMWs and I guess many cars have a similar arrangement. The shift lever does two things at least in the Phaeton. The first is electrical, as you mention, and amounts to the shift lever sliding an electrical contact accross a circuit board and "switching" to the various functions(including Tiptronic). Your posted photos show this clearly. However, there also appears to be an honest mechanical linkage between the lever and the transmission that can be out of adjustment. However, I don't think this is as likely. 
I know with older BMWs, usually high mileage, the contacts and circuit board needs to be cleaned up with contact cleaner or even emery paper on occasion. Or as you have mentioned before, a spilled drink will certainly do it. In my case, a spilled drink was not in my watch because I don't allow beverages in the car.







However, I am the second owner so.........


_Modified by Jxander at 4:58 AM 6-29-2009_


----------



## Jxander (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: First VAGCOM scan (PanEuropean)*

Michael & all:
I just wanted to update my problem and apparent solution. I did take it in to a local dealer with a certified Phaeton tech. I felt comfortable using the great instructions for the keyless start to allow me a good look at my transmission switch, but decided why bother since car was under CPO warranty.
It appears that the problem was a penny that had dropped into the switch. I don't leave small things floating around the top of the console for that very reason, so I assume it belongs to the original owner. For what it's worth, my CPO warranty did not cover the penny removal or adding freon to the Climatronics system. On the latter, I even had a VagCom code that indicated an intermittent freon loss. But they could not find a leak so the freon topoff was at my expense. 
Thanks for all the help.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: First VAGCOM scan (Jxander)*

Hi Jim:
Thanks very much for reporting your finding of the coin in the switch assembly at the top of the transmission select lever. This information will be of great value to others who may need to troubleshoot the same problem in the future.
I have appended this discussion onto the existing "Transmission will not shift out of Park" thread (referenced above) so that the new information you supplied does not get lost.
Michael


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

Kenzdriving said:


> temp about 28 (overnight low in the teens.) The gear selector offers physical resistance as I attempt to shift into reverse. .... With a slow but firm hand, I am able to get the car into reverse. I try neutral, again resistance, ..........Finally, again using a slow but firm pressure, the selector moves to drive. The car drives off fine, no problem with transmission shifting. After I get to my destination, I try all transmission selector positions, and the selector moves freely between all of them.<p>My only conjecture is frozen water affecting the mechanical linkage






I concur. A few weeks ago, cold weather, I got into my Phaeton and it did the exact same thing. Selector didn't want to move, firm pressure, slowly worked it into R, then D. Drove to destination about 20 minutes away.. upon arrival shifted like butter.


Today I went to move cars around in driveway while clearing snow. Same thing. Shifter stuck. I started the car and let it run while I did other work. Came back to it about 20-25 minutes later- shifted fine.

Our problem is 100% water turning into ice somewhere. Probably inside shifter cables somewhere.

It isn't a solenoid issue, as it is still stiff once moved out of park, past where the pin lock hole is located. In fact, if you leave your hand on the shifter lever, you can feel the solenoid actuate just by pressing and depressing the brake pedal. It isn't a shift plate issue as it has nothing to do with the car knowing what gear you want. It is physical obstruction in nature.


When the weather warms up, I might throw it on the lift and get underneath it to take a look at the cable setup.


----------



## jyoung8607 (Feb 14, 2006)

PowerDubs said:


> I concur. A few weeks ago, cold weather, I got into my Phaeton and it did the exact same thing. Selector didn't want to move, firm pressure, slowly worked it into R, then D. Drove to destination about 20 minutes away.. upon arrival shifted like butter.


I had the exact same thing happen a couple weeks ago, word for word.

Now my hood latch is doing it too. 

Jason


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

Ha. I went to pop the hood on
my r32 last week and the lever came off in my hand. The shaft it attaches to didn't like the single digit weather.


----------

